# Tri-Tip



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Doing a reverse sear Tri-Tip on the Akorn today. I will cook at 300* to a 130* internal and then bump the heat up high and sear. Plan is to thin slice and have Tri-Tip sandwiches for supper.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

One of my favorites to cook! They are tough to find around here.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Crazy Old Phil said:


> One of my favorites to cook! They are tough to find around here.


They are hard to find here as well. I snatch them up when I do fine them.

Get'n the sear!


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The Butcher Shoppe sells them everyday.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

The finished product.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like another winner from the Paymaster! Expect nothing less!!


----------

